# Hunters in the dark.



## drizzt (Oct 10, 2007)

_Otomantis spec. _adult male












_Theopompa ophthalmica_, subadult female
















_Cilnia humeralis,_ intensive green, adult female.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 10, 2007)

That teal/orange/black/white one looks awesome! You take good pictures, by the way.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 10, 2007)

Geat Pics!

WOW!!!! THEOPOMPA!!!! (The teal one.) (One of my dreams.) Where did you get them???!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh wow, they are amazing. The Theopompa ophthalmica is smiply lovley. Man now I want one.

I know that qoute!

"Objects don't work in the room."

It was from a show on sci-fi that I watched every episode and now I've forgotten the name of it.


----------



## drizzt (Oct 11, 2007)

I know that qoute!

"Objects don't work in the room."

It was from a show on sci-fi that I watched every episode and now I've forgotten the name of it.

The Lost Room  

Great miniseries


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics Drizzt, glad to know they (East Asian bark and Boxer) are doing well on the another continent.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 11, 2007)

drizzt said:


> I know that qoute! "Objects don't work in the room."
> 
> It was from a show on sci-fi that I watched every episode and now I've forgotten the name of it.
> 
> ...


YES! I was a great miniseries and my fave character lived for once. Sci-fi channel is imfamous for killing off my fave characters.


----------

